# Another batch of ray pups today



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

It is a pure F2 marble and its only 3. Seem like my female marble never give birth more then 3. hoping for some black gene but no luck, and don't know the sex for it yet.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

congrats POPS LOL nice looking pups! wish I had another big tank...


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

nice what do you do with all the babys @@? is your tank really huge?


----------



## fishbait (Apr 24, 2010)

Well done again. That fibreglass tank seems to work well for you. Greetings from North Van.
Wing (fishbait)


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

That's cool... Good way to get more rays without the wife losing her mind lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Cute! They look like cookies that don't rise in the oven haha


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

congratulations again!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone, Its sure is very cute although this is not my first time breeding them but I get the same excited feeling every time I see pups. Wish they stay like this forever would be nice. Oh and yet they are all spoken for too just have to get them eating so they can go to a new tank.


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey your male seems to be quiet fertile, can l borrow him? lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome david well done! can't wait for your bdleos.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

that tank is a breeding machine  

You should definitely borrow that male and see if you can get some out from your female


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

discusdude said:


> Hey your male seems to be quiet fertile, can l borrow him? lol


He is, and he only at 13" and never grow bigger. Either that or my female is very sexy so they only want to breed with her but not other female. Once I put my female back into main tank, she will get knock on instantly.



charles said:


> that tank is a breeding machine
> 
> You should definitely borrow that male and see if you can get some out from your female


lol, more like a money pit and more money in then out.


----------

